

Students’ Understanding Of The Equal Sign Not Equal - edw519
http://tamunews.tamu.edu/2010/08/10/students%E2%80%99-understanding-of-the-equal-sign-not-equal/

======
Gibbon
I don't recall ever in my life seeing a math equation with an empty
parenthesis on one side.

Is this some American method of teaching math? It's bizarre.

~~~
Jtsummers
I don't think it is. From my own recollection the usual notation would be more
like:

4+3+2 = ? + 2 or 4+3+2 = _ + 2

Along with instructions asking something like "What number would make this
true?" And usually it wouldn't be so trivial (though still not difficult,
except perhaps at the time):

4+3+2 = _ - 8

Maybe it's just Texas?

